# Happy birthday H!



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Ok so this is a bit late.. H actually turned 1 in November and I forgot to post at the time..oops :

His friend Bruno came to play to celebrate, they went to play at the beach and the water is as cold as it looks!

H is a wire/smooth cross although his wiry bits haven't come in that much yet.. see if you can tell which one he is


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

very naughty Alice, not posting birthday pics , Herc is gorgeous, but then again maybe I am slightly biased towards wire /smooths, ahem )


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday H. Great pictures - H is the one in front in the first picture, and on the right in the car with no collar.

Beautiful dog - love the wirey vizslas, but then I am also slightly prejiduce!!


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Haha, I know it's naughty of me.. I did get him a brand new football as a birthday present though.. Lasted all of 2 days


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy say's, H have a great happy belated birthday............. :-*.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Everyone loves a doggy party!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday H - always fun to have a swimming party!


----------

